# Who does the Amazon Now and Amazon Pantry delivery ?



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Amazon workers or third parties ? 

I am going to tip at least $5 but most likely $10 sense I am getting a lot of stuff that is heavy. I would tip $20 but I don't expect them to bring it all to me directly inside. I don't think they are allowed either.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

$5-$10 is a perfect gesture. If you have extra money to be generous, go for it, but it isn't expected.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> $5-$10 is a perfect gesture. If you have extra money to be generous, go for it, but it isn't expected.


Ok cool.

All the items total weigh about 50 pounds.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

I mean yeah one needs to tip well for heavy things.


----------

